# les pissenlits par la racine



## fralro69

alguien me puede decir que significa esta expression
gracias
*Fumer les pissenlits par la racine“ ?*


----------



## Pohana

Hola: estas seguro(a) que el verbo de la expresión es fumer? 
Existe una expresión *"bouffer (manger) les pissenlits par la racine"* que significa estar muerto y enterrado.


----------



## jprr

Bouffer, manger, sucer ... Quel que soit le mode choisi la consommation des pissenlits _*par la racine*_ c'est toujours être enterré.
*fumer* ... c'est une autre histoire :
 Dans ma jeunesse on se contentait de _*fumer les pissenlits*_ (devenir de l'engrais pour les pissenlits, ce qui à l'évidence se fait par la racine, il était donc inutile de préciser).
 Depuis certains se sont mis à fumer la moquette (joints/cigarettes), alors pourquoi pas les pissenlits par la racine une fois morts.
C'est euphorisant la racine de pissenlit ?


----------



## Namarne

Estar criando malvas.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Debe de ser eso ya que existe un blog con este título:
_*"On finira tous par fumer les pissenlits par la racine"*_


----------



## jprr

Namarne said:


> Estar criando malvas.


   Al menos en España : ver ...
Con el sentido  fumer = abonar  jejeje.
Saludos.


----------



## swift

En Costa Rica: Ver el zacate por la raíz.


----------



## camargo

Hola

Por acá: mira crecer las flores desde abajo.

Saludos


----------



## fralro69

Merci a vous tous!!!!!


----------



## Velimir

Así se llama una película de Louis de Funès y Michel Serrault del 64. El título no se tradujo en España, por eso lo pregunto aquí, ¿cuál sería la traducción? ¿Es una frase con un contexto cultural? ¿Un juego de palabras? Porque no creo que tenga nada que ver con la sinopsis: 



> Un jockey llamado Jack (Louis de Funes) tiene una cuenta pendiente con un gángster que ha salido de la cárcel. Aunque le intenta matar, el jockey logra liberarse y acaba muriendo el gángster. Cuando el delincuente desaparece salta la noticia de que llevaba un boleto de una carrera de caballos por valor de millones de francos.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Creo que es una expresión idiomática: ver el césped por la raíz quiere decir "morir", "ser enterrado".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Paquita

La expresión exacta es "manger les pissenlits par la racine" y equivale al español "criar malvas"


----------



## swift

Hola Paquita querida:

En Costa Rica, la expresión es "ver el zacate por la raíz" .
Sobre la expresión francesa.

Besos,


J.


----------



## totor

O también "ver crecer las margaritas desde abajo".


----------



## manniemu

Hola.
La respuesta más hacertada a mi entender es la de Paquita. Un saludo.


----------



## swift

manniemu said:


> Hola*:*
> 
> La respuesta más hacertada *a*certada a mi entender es la de Paquita.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola Mannie:

Lamento discrepar contigo. Todas las propuestas son igualmente válidas, por cuanto todas son expresiones idiomáticas equivalentes de la expresión francesa. Se trata de variantes regionales.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## manniemu

Vaya con la "hachecita" que se me ha colado.
Pueden ser todas válidas pero gustarte una más que las otras, no?
Eso es lo que quería decir. Un saludo.


----------



## totor

manniemu said:


> La respuesta más hacertada a mi entender es la de Paquita.





swift said:


> Todas las propuestas son igualmente válidas, por cuanto todas son expresiones idiomáticas equivalentes de la expresión francesa. Se trata de variantes regionales.



La preferencia de manniemu seguramente se debe a que, pese a ser francesa, vive en España, y "criar malvas" es la expresión más española (como bien dice Paquita), José, mientras que la tuya es costarricense y la mía argentina.

La diversité, quoi !


----------



## manniemu

Merci Totor! C'est exactement ça: c'est la traduction en espagnol qui m'a particulièrement plu.
Et comme tu le dis je suis française (avec ces surnoms on ne sait même plus qui est homme et qui est femme!) et je réside en Espagne.
Salut.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Gracias por aclararlo . Una cosa es _tener acierto_ y otra muy diferente es _gustarle a uno algo_.

Saludos,


swift


----------

